# Where to buy Tournament ready



## Aaronj (Jul 19, 2018)

Anyone know where you can get this stuff? Any stores stock it?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

R&R Products has it. Or you might check your local Site One.

I got mine from Sprinkler Warehouse, but it has been several years. I think I remember them putting it on clearance for super cheap a while back, so they may no longer stock it.

If I was buying again today, I would probably consider the PelletPro Applicator option. It's an additional expense up front, but I suspect the pellets are cheaper than buying it in liquid form over the long run. I think @Reel Low Dad went this route.


----------



## Aaronj (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

You can buy Revolution on Amazon for $300 with free shipping. Saw that was discussed as the latest and greatest but don't know how it stacks up to Tournament Ready in mode of operation or anything like that.


----------



## Aaronj (Jul 19, 2018)

Ordered up the pellets and sprayer, a couple applications and the applicator pays for itself. It would be interesting to hear if anyone has used Revolution and their thoughts.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I have been really happy with my Pellet Pro. Love it so much. Favorite pellets so far are the Tournament Ready with Actesol.


----------



## Aaronj (Jul 19, 2018)

Good to know! Somehow i overlooked the tournament ready with actosol, definitely going to give that a try.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I take a two-pronged approach. Generally there are two types of wetting agents: ones designed to *move* water and ones designed to *hold* water. Therefore I've been applying Penterra (a mover) to my drainage swales and Tournament Ready (a holder) pellets to the main areas of the lawn.

I've also been experimenting with the H2O Maximizer pellets. Based on the Quick Select Guide - these are designed as "holders," but based on the description they may be more effective in this role than Tournament Ready (TR = "hydrates longer" whereas H2OM = "ultra hydration"). The label also indicates the H2OM pellets will last 4-6 weeks. I may set up a test plot to compare the two.


----------



## Aaronj (Jul 19, 2018)

Would definitely like to see how they compare. My property is all quick draining sand so im in the holding business.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Fwiw the liquid is much cheaper than pellets if you compare the amount of active ingredient.


----------



## JERSEY (Sep 9, 2018)

so this is a soil surfactant?

what about good ole Jerry Baker.......and his dishwashing soap? :thumbup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KEfcwPGV5Y


----------



## td_05 (Mar 28, 2019)

I am confused on application rate with the pellet pro. One source states a pellet is good for 16,000 square feet while another says one pellet for 1000 4-6 minutes spraying time. Can anyone clarify for me?


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

td_05 said:


> I am confused on application rate with the pellet pro. One source states a pellet is good for 16,000 square feet while another says one pellet for 1000 4-6 minutes spraying time. Can anyone clarify for me?


It's both. One pellet should cover about 16,000 ft² and it should take you about 5 minutes to spray 1,000 ft². Since the pellet comes in at 8oz, 1,000 ft² will consume 0.5oz. For myself, I picked an area about that size in my yard, walked slowly and sprayed through the pro applicator. I weighed the pellet before and after to gauge my walking pace.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

Also tried the pellet pro applicator gun but I don't have the water pressure to really make it go.

I found you can dissolve the pellets down with water if you leave them out in the sun for about an hour. Now I just spray them with my tow behind and water them in with about .25 of irrigation. Works pretty well.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

rotolow said:


> Also tried the pellet pro applicator gun but I don't have the water pressure to really make it go.
> 
> I found you can dissolve the pellets down with water if you leave them out in the sun for about an hour. Now I just spray them with my tow behind and water them in with about .25 of irrigation. Works pretty well.


You don't need water pressure. The applicator gun is designed to limit pressure and provide very large droplets for a more effective, soil-penetrating result. If your gun is shooting water farther than 3 to 4 feet, you need to dial back on handle to lessen the pressure.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

Austinite said:


> rotolow said:
> 
> 
> > Also tried the pellet pro applicator gun but I don't have the water pressure to really make it go.
> ...


I watched this: 




Mine just burbles out a few feet like you said. Too much yard to cover for me at that rate. I also bought a couple of different tips (Yellow and black) which are okay but it's much easier for me to just melt them down in the tow behind once a month.

Also the H2OMaximizer (underhill brand) seems like a really good value if you're just going to spray.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Thats wild. I spoke to an Underhill rep when i purchased it because i thought the same. My answer is verbatim of what he said. That video shows a lot of mist. I wouldn't shoot water like that. I understand its a product-specific video but its no different than a misting sprinkler vs a rotor sprinkler. Misting would take 20 times more water to be as effective.

At any rate. If you can get water out then its working.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

rotolow said:


> Also the H2OMaximizer (underhill brand) seems like a really good value if you're just going to spray.


Are you saying H2OMaximizer is the TR equivalent? From the marketing it seemed more like a Hydretain equivalent. What kind of results are you seeing?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

H2O Maximizer is more of a "water holder" as TR is a little bit of a "water holder" and "water mover". Different products for different scenarios and it all depends on what your lawn needs.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> H2O Maximizer is more of a "water holder" as TR is a little bit of a "water holder" and "water mover". Different products for different scenarios and it all depends on what your lawn needs.


Curious about if any of these products could help me deal with my tree situation. This time of year, every year, the areas of my front lawn in the dripline of my maples (which is 80% of the lawn) starts to get really dry and appears drought stressed. It seems to be unphased by any amount of irrigation i gave it. I suspect the trees are drinking it all. Any one have success with a regimen of H2O Maximizer to keep the water in the zone where grass can get it before the tree roots do? Or is this an unwinnable battle?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

gm560 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > H2O Maximizer is more of a "water holder" as TR is a little bit of a "water holder" and "water mover". Different products for different scenarios and it all depends on what your lawn needs.
> ...


The trees are sucking the water. A wetting agent is not going to provide the water. I started to use a soaking hose with a quick disconnect. I place the hose around the trees (drip line, 3-6ft around) and let it run for 30min once a week if we are not getting rain. Lawn irrigation would not provide enough water. I read online a while ago to 10g of water for every in of trunk per week. I'm thinking on installing something more permanent under the mulch with a quick disconnect.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

g-man said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


Thanks. My trees are pretty big and I have 4 of them so this might be an overnight ordeal. I will give it a try and see if it makes any difference. The past 2 years we got almost no rain in the month of September and the lawn looked like trash during the time it should be thriving, so hoping to avoid that again.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

gm560 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > gm560 said:
> ...


Trying to avoid this ungodly sight...I hear ya..



Goes dark green after a heavy shower but looking rough these days...


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

JerseyGreens said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


Wow, I have this same issue but I have never seen quite this big of a contrast. Very interesting!


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

SC Grass Loon said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > gm560 said:
> ...


Craziest part is that it's all gone after a nice rain. I mean it goes away instantly.


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

JerseyGreens said:


> SC Grass Loon said:
> 
> 
> > JerseyGreens said:
> ...


Even more amazing!

Ideally I would like to root prune the areas in my yard but that tech is not readily accessible or affordable for residential lawns.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

gm560 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > H2O Maximizer is more of a "water holder" as TR is a little bit of a "water holder" and "water mover". Different products for different scenarios and it all depends on what your lawn needs.
> ...


Summer is back this year, so I figured this question still applies.

I applied TR last week with the Pellet Pro and some H20 Maximizer arrived yesterday, so I will be trying it very soon, maybe today. I have the same issues under mine and the TR has helped some, along with heavy watering. My strategy is to get water through the dense surface maple roots with the TR, and then keep it there with the H20 Maximizer.

@g-man has recommended soaker hoses around the drip line, which I tried a long time ago around the two cedars I have in the front, which helped (small kit with Y and short 6'-8' soaker hose). Note to self: look for these, as I'm currently watering these as I type this. I may break out the larger ones for the maples in the backyard.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This:

https://www.harborfreight.com/50-ft-3-4-quarter-inch-flat-seeper-soaker-hose-97193.html

With a quick disconnect to the main hose. I just leave this in the mulch bed and spread it around as needed. 30mim to 1hr per week seems to work for my trees.


----------

